# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Rusia kërcënon se do të dislokojë raketa në dyert e BE-së

## EuroStar1

MOSKË - Presidenti rus, Dmitri Medvedev kërcënoi të mërkurën se do të dislokonte raketa bërthamore Iskander në enklavën e Kaliningradit, në dyert e BE-së, nëse SHBA vazhdon dislokimin e mbrojtjes së saj antiraketë në Evropë.

"Nëse masat e tjera janë të pamjaftushme, Federata e Rusisë do të dislokojë në perëndim dhe në jug të vendit sisteme ofensive, që do të garantonin shkatërrimin e instalimeve evropiane të mbrojtjes antiraketë të SHBA-së. Një nga këto masa do të jetë dislokimi një baterie raketash Iskander në rajonin e Kaliningradit", deklaroi Medvedev.

(er.nu/ata/BalkanWeb)

----------


## the admiral

vetem bla bla bla mendoj se eshte. nuk i intereson kujt te shkaterroje kend ne kete mes...

----------


## EuroStar1

*Mbrojtja raketore, Rusia kërcënon SHBA-ne: Ju qëllojmë*

Thellohen edhe shumë tensionet mes SHBA dhe Rusisë. Presidenti rus Medvedev kërcënoi sot se mund të drejtojë raketat ruse kundër sistemit amerikan të mbrojtjes raketore në Europë nëse Ëashingtoni nuk merr parasysh shqetësimet e Moskës rreth këtij sistemi.
Deklarata e tij erdhi disa orë pasi SHBA-të vendosën të ndërpresin shkëmbimin e të dhënave me Rusinë në lidhje me armët e tyre jobërthamore në Evropë duke mos lejuar as inspektimet ruse në bazat e tyre.



Pas një paralajmërimi zyrtar nga presidenti, Dmitri Medvedev, Shtëpia e Bardhë mohoi se sistemi mbrojtës antiraketë nga NATO në Evropë është një mekanizëm ka si ambicie Rusinë, ''Sistemet antiraketë, vendosja e të cilëve është parashikuar në Evropë, nuk mund të kërcënojnë politikën mbrojtëse të Rusisë", deklaroi zëdhënësi i Këshillit Kombëtar të Sigurisë amerikane, Tommy Vietor duke shtuar se nuk mund të modifikojmë apo limitojmë në asnjë mënyrë projektet tona për vendosjen e sistemi mbrojtëse antirake.
''Ne vazhdojmë të besojmë se bashkëpunimi me Rusinë për sistemin mbrojtës antiraketë mund të përmirësojë sigurinë e SHBA-së, të aleatëve tanë në Evropë dhe në Rusi dhe do të vazhdojmë të punojmë me Rusinë për arritjen e parametrave për një bashkëpunim të mundshëm'', premtoi Vietor.

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## EuroStar1

Nje gje nuk kuptoj une ! Do te drejtoje Rusia rraketat mbi bazen anti-rraket USA ?  :i ngrysur: 

Po atehere ajo baze nuk quhet anti-rrakete , nese nuk i shkaterron rraketat Ruse te prodispuzuara per te gjuajtur ate baze  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FreeByrd

> MOSKË - Presidenti rus, Dmitri Medvedev kërcënoi të mërkurën se do të dislokonte raketa bërthamore Iskander në enklavën e Kaliningradit, në dyert e BE-së, nëse SHBA vazhdon dislokimin e mbrojtjes së saj antiraketë në Evropë.
> 
> "Nëse masat e tjera janë të pamjaftushme, Federata e Rusisë do të dislokojë në perëndim dhe në jug të vendit sisteme ofensive, që do të garantonin shkatërrimin e instalimeve evropiane të mbrojtjes antiraketë të SHBA-së. Një nga këto masa do të jetë dislokimi një baterie raketash Iskander në rajonin e Kaliningradit", deklaroi Medvedev.
> 
> (er.nu/ata/BalkanWeb)


Be of no fear, Eurostar, the sky is not falling. We've been through all this before, It was the game we played for over 40 years known as the Cold War. With their poor economy the Russians should be concentrating on building small businesses rather than missiles. 
_______________________________________________

Të jenë të nuk ka as frikë, Eurostar, qielli nuk është në rënie. Ne kemi qenë nëpër të gjitha këto para, Kjo ishte loja kemi luajtur për më shumë se 40 vjet i njohur si Lufta e Ftohtë. Me ekonominë e tyre të dobët Rusët duhet të jenë të përqëndruar në ndërtimin e bizneseve të vogla në vend se raketa.

----------


## paridi26

e medet.ekonomia e usa eshte totalisht e falimentuar kurse ky zogu thote ekonomia e dobet ruse.jan disa njerez ne forum qe te duket sikur je ne kopesht me dreke.

----------


## EuroStar1

> e medet.ekonomia e usa eshte totalisht e falimentuar kurse ky zogu thote ekonomia e dobet ruse.jan disa njerez ne forum qe te duket sikur je ne kopesht me dreke.


sh sh sh sh sh a ke mundesi ta besh edit kete qe shkruajte sa nuk e ka lexuar kush  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> e medet.ekonomia e usa eshte totalisht e falimentuar kurse ky zogu thote ekonomia e dobet ruse.jan disa njerez ne forum qe te duket sikur je ne kopesht me dreke.


Ahahhahhaahhahahahahah
Mos na bëj të qeshim të lutem. Nuk e ka hallin tek raketat ai Medvedevi, e ka tek ky zogu poshtë që për 30 minuta ta skuq mirë nëse bën kakardhi.

----------


## niku-nyc

Rusia ska diplomaci fare, si ne kohet e Krushevit apo sot, me te njejtin mentalitet dhe idiotci; "do tju shkaterrojm ne qofse nuk beni ashtu sic duam ne". 

Tashti qe vjen dhe ai cubi Putin, te gjith do largohen. Rusia po futet ne nje diplomaci te izoluar. 

Mbrojtja anti-raketa eshte pergjigja per Rusine qe po behet me prane Iranit duke i shitur materiale atomike dhe ushtarake. 

Rusia do ket me interese ekonomik-politik te jet me afer Amerikes sesa ta prishi vetem per Iranin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Kjo lloj mbrojte do instalohet ne Poloni dhe ne Ceki... Nuk behet shaka me miellin e Gjermanit , po ky Medvedevi kokmushke. Ka ngelur pa $ dhe mendon sa ti mar ti mar Amerikes bereqaves, po u shtrengua shume puna edhe pa gje fare le ti vendose bazat e Interceptoreve se mos ja ndjen atyre se cfar lef une  :pa dhembe: 



*Poland gets US missiles, but not AMD* Por por nese Rusia rri urte





Whether the US AMD shield will be deployed in Poland or not, the country will get the Patriot air defense system promised by America, Foreign Minister Radoslaw Sikorski said.

After a meeting with US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, Sikorski told the media that America will implement the political declaration signed in Warsaw in August 2008 together with the anti-missile defense treaty, Russias Ria Novosti news agency reports.

At the same time, Sikorski said, theres no news concerning the AMD deployment in Poland, as Obamas Administration hasnt taken a decision yet.

The US-Poland AMD deal implies installing a base for ten interceptor missiles in northern Poland, four kilometers from the Polish city of Slupsk.

Sikorski also said a strategy of relations with Russia is necessary  a strategy of cooperation, if Moscow respects norms and rules accepted by the NATO Council.

So far Poland remains one of the countries that are opposing the quick thaw with Moscow, as Russia and Poland still have disagreements over historical issues and as well as contemporary issues  such as in 2005 when Russia banned Polish meat imports, citing health concerns, Poland vetoed talks on a new Russia-EU partnership agreement.

Apparently, Sikorskis statements are in compliance with the general stance of NATO member countries towards Russia, Rosbalt news agency quotes Russia's representative to NATO Dmitry Rogozin as saying. They are reconsidering their position after the wrong behavior in September last year when they even blocked the Russia-NATO Council meeting.

Rogozin added that the Poles are good businessmen and in exchange for their agreement to install those missiles, no matter if they will be installed or not, they want to get something more or less considerable.

Anatoly Utkin, the head of the International Research Centre at the Russian State Institute of the USA and Canada, says the Patriot system will be deployed so that the Poles could sleep quietly, because Russia said it might put Iskander missiles in the neighboring Kaliningrad region.

Polish analyst Bartosz Cichocki of the Polish Institute of International Affairs says the fate of the AMD shield project now depends on the Iranian nuclear program and on Russia.

Perhaps, if Russia takes constructive part in solving the Iranian nuclear program crisis, there will never be an AMD base in Poland, he said.


_ shpejt e shpejt me translator_


Nëse mburoja AMD SHBA do të vendosen në Poloni apo jo, vendi do të marrë ajër të sistemit 'Patriot' mbrojtjes premtuar nga Amerika, Radoslaw Sikorski Ministri i Jashtëm tha.

Pas një takimi me sekretaren amerikane të Shtetit Hillari Klinton, Sikorski u tha mediave se Amerika do të zbatojë deklaratën politike të nënshkruar në Varshavë në gusht 2008, së bashku me traktatin kundër raketave të mbrojtjes, Ria Novosti agjencia ruse e lajmeve raportet.

Në të njëjtën kohë, Sikorski tha, "nuk ka asnjë lajm në lidhje me vendosjen AMD në Poloni", si administrata e Obamës "nuk ka marrë ende një vendim."

SHBA-Poloni të merren AMD nënkupton instalimin e një bazë për dhjetë raketa interceptuese në veri të Polonisë, katër kilometra nga qyteti polak i Slupsk.

Sikorski tha gjithashtu se një strategji të marrëdhënieve me Rusinë është i domosdoshëm - ". Një strategji të bashkëpunimit, në qoftë se Moska respekton normat dhe rregullat e pranuara nga Këshilli i NATO-s"

Deri tani Polonia mbetet një nga vendet që janë kundërshtuar shkrirje të shpejtë me Moskën, si Rusia dhe Polonia ende kanë mosmarrëveshje për çështje historike dhe si dhe çështjet bashkëkohore - si në 2005 kur Rusia ndaloi importet polake të mishit, duke përmendur shqetësime shëndetësore, Polonia vuri veton bisedimet mbi një marrëveshje të re partneriteti BE-Rusi-.

"Me sa duket, deklaratat Sikorski janë në përputhje me qëndrimin e përgjithshëm të vendeve anëtare të NATO-s ndaj Rusisë," Rosbalt citon agjencia e lajmeve përfaqësuesi i Rusisë Dimitri Rogozin në NATO të thoshte. "Ata janë duke e rishqyrtuar pozitën e tyre pas sjelljen e gabuar në shtator të vitit të kaluar, kur ata edhe bllokuar mbledhjen e Këshillit Rusi-NATO."

Rogozin shtoi se polakët janë biznesmenë të mira dhe "në këmbim për marrëveshjen e tyre për të instaluar këto raketa, pa marrë parasysh nëse ata do të jenë instaluar apo jo, ata duan të marrin diçka më shumë ose më pak të konsiderueshme."

Anatoli Utkin, kreu i Qendrës Kërkimore Ndërkombëtare në Institutin Shtetëror ruse të SHBA dhe Kanada, thotë se sistemi do të vendosen Patriot në mënyrë që "polakët mund të fle qetë, sepse Rusia tha se mund të vënë raketa Iskander në rajonin Kaliningrad fqinje . "

Analisti polish Bartosz Cichocki e Institutit polak i Punëve të International thotë se fati i projektit të mburojës AMD tani varet nga "programit bërthamor iranian dhe nga Rusia."

"Ndoshta, nëse Rusia merr pjesë konstruktive në zgjidhjen e krizës bërthamore iraniane program, kurrë nuk do të jetë një bazë AMD në Poloni," tha ai.

----------


## Darius

E harruat Luften e Ftohte? Kercenimet nga te dyja palet, sidomos ruset kane qene edhe me serioze. Artikulli kishte nje titull pak te cuditshem: *Russia Retaliates Against US: Puts Radar Station On Combat Alert, Prepares To Take Out European Missile Defense Systems*. Ska sesi te retaliate (kunderpergjigjesh) kur nuk ka ndonje akt te nderrmare nga krahu qe po kercenon. Asnje akt nuk eshte kryer ndaj Rusise apo Sirise meqe lajmi doli direkt mbas afrimit ne ujrat e Sirise te aeroplanmbajtses amerikane. Rrezik eshte thjesht kercellim dhembesh i Rusise per dislokimin e rraketave amerikane ne Europe, gje qe ka qene dhe shqetesim i perhershem. Ose pastaj ruset me ne fund vendosen te thyejne heshtjen dhe t'i dergojne Natos dhe US nje mesazh te qarte qe kane interesat e tyre ne Siri dhe Iran. Te dyja arsyet jane te mundshme.  Nuk e di si do reagonte populli amerikan po te dilte Obama ne televizionin shteteror e te bente nje deklarate te tille. 

Kjo ketu eshte nje pjese e shkeputur nga fjalimi (ne mos gabohem prej 7 minutash) qe Medvedev i drejtohet ruseve:




> First, I am instructing the Defense Ministry to immediately put the missile attack early warning radar station in Kaliningrad on combat alert. Second, protective cover of Russia's strategic nuclear weapons, will be reinforced as a priority measure under the programme to develop out air and space defenses. Third, the new strategic ballistic missiles commissioned by the Strategic Missile Forces and the Navy will be equipped with advanced missile defense penetration systems and new highly-effective warheads. Fourth, I have instructed the Armed Forces to draw up measures for disabling missile defense system data and guidance systems if need be... Fifth, if the above measures prove insufficient, the Russian Federation will deploy modern offensive weapon systems in the west and south of the country, ensuring our ability to take out any part of the US missile defense system, in Europe. One step in this process will be to deploy Iskander missiles in Kaliningrad Region.


Mbas kesaj deklarate reagon dhe shefi i Natos, Anders Fogh Rasmussen duke thene se:

Ndihem i zhgenjyer nga deklarata thote Rasmussen...Nje venie ne gadishmeri e tille nga ruset eshte nje veprim qe te kujton te kaluaren dhe bien ndesh me marrdheniet strategjike midis Natos dhe Rusise ...




> Brussels, Belgium (AFP) - NATO chief Anders Fogh Rasmussen said he was "very disappointed" Wednesday by a threat from Russia to deploy missiles on the EU's borders in response to a planned U.S. defence system in Eastern Europe.
> 
> "The suggestion that deployment of missiles in the areas neighbouring the alliance is an appropriate response is very disappointing," said the NATO secretary general. 
> 
> "Such deployments would be reminiscent of the past and are inconsistent with the strategic relations NATO and Russia have agreed they seek and with the spirit of the dialogue, including on missile defence issues, that they are currently conducting," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "I welcome President Medvedev's willingness not to close the door on continued dialogue with NATO and the U.S. on missile defence and to consider practical cooperation in this area," he said.
> ...



Po ashtu ne *The Mosow Times* behet e qarte qe mesazhi i Medvedev behet per arsye se ruset nuk vleresojne aspak injorimin qe amerikanet i kane bere shqetesimit te tyre te vazhdueshem mbi dislokimin e rraketave ne Europe.

Artikulli i plote: *'Reset' Is Threatened With Missiles*

Ne nje tjeter gazete te quajtur Global Security Newswire mesazhi eshte edhe me i qarte:




> Russian President Issues Missile Threat
> Wednesday, Nov. 23, 2011
> 
> Russian President Dmitry Medvedev on Wednesday said his nation would target U.S. antimissile installations if the two nations cannot come to accord on the Obama administration's missile defense plans, the Associated Press reported (see GSN, Nov. 22).
> 
> (Nov. 23) - An Iskander missile launcher, shown on display during a 2008 military parade rehearsal in Moscow. Russia could field Iskander systems aimed at U.S. antimissile sites in Europe should a missile defense dispute between Washington and Moscow go unresolved, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev said on Wednesday (AP Photo/Alexander Zemlianichenko).
> 
> The United States and NATO for the last year have sought to reach agreement with Moscow for collaboration on a developing Europe-based missile shield. Several rounds of negotiations have failed to produce a deal, with the sides remaining at odds over the set-up of a cooperative defense system.
> 
> ...


*Russian President Issues Missile Threat*

----------


## EuroStar1

Ky eshte ftof ne tajare mer Darius  :pa dhembe: 

Me iskander do ti bej balle US ?

Po mire ky i mencuri ka bere mend ti dali ballasi

USA

KANADA

EUROPE

AUSTRALI

JAPONI

etj

Apo ka perkrahjen e Kubes  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Darius

Degjo Eurostar, Rusi nuk eshte lepurush qe ta marresh me shpulla. Mos harro qe kur e mori Putini, ishte nje vend i zhytur ne borxhe dhe me nje ekonomi te shkaterruar qe po ja zinte frymen krimi e mafia. Mesa mbaj mend, ne nje hark kohor prej 6-7 vjetesh, Rusia jo vetem eleminoi borxhin e saj te jashtem por dhe rigjeneroi ekonomike e brendeshme, kufizoi krimin masiv, ngriti nje klase pasanikesh (ska rendesi nese jane ish KGB apo ish pjestare te PKBS) te cilet shtrine investimet e tyre ne gjithe boten, ngriti nivelin e jeteses dhe po leviz me shpejtesi per te rifituar statusin hegjemonik qe ka patur gjate luftes se ftohte. Une personalisht kedo mund ta konsideroj bebush dhe te qesh po me Rusin nuk behet shaka.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po mire ky i mencuri ka bere mend ti dali ballasi
> USA
> KANADA
> EUROPE
> AUSTRALI
> JAPONI
> etj
> Apo ka perkrahjen e Kubes




Ajo qe ti dhe ca te tjere nuk kuptojne eshte se :

*1.* Kur ke 2500 mbushje berthamore
dhe
*2.* Dhe kur je palle mjaftueshem per ti perdorur

NUK KE NEVOJE PER ASNJE ALEAT! Vrite pak mendjen ta kuptosh pse...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Degjo Eurostar, Rusi nuk eshte lepurush qe ta marresh me shpulla. Mos harro qe kur e mori Putini, ishte nje vend i zhytur ne borxhe dhe me nje ekonomi te shkaterruar qe po ja zinte frymen krimi e mafia. Mesa mbaj mend, ne nje hark kohor prej 6-7 vjetesh, Rusia jo vetem eleminoi borxhin e saj te jashtem por dhe rigjeneroi ekonomike e brendeshme, kufizoi krimin masiv, ngriti nje klase pasanikesh (ska rendesi nese jane ish KGB apo ish pjestare te PKBS) te cilet shtrine investimet e tyre ne gjithe boten, ngriti nivelin e jeteses dhe po leviz me shpejtesi per te rifituar statusin hegjemonik qe ka patur gjate luftes se ftohte. Une personalisht kedo mund ta konsideroj bebush dhe te qesh po me Rusin nuk behet shaka.


Normal normal qe ka potencial. Por nuk do ja vlente te perdorte potencialin e tije luftarak ( te konsiderueshem ) kundra 75% te botes. Do te shendrrohej si Nazizmi i luftes se II qe i kishte te gjithe kundra dhe lufta ndaj Rusise do te arrinte deri ne shuarjen e saje nga faqja e dheut ose e mbare botes. Te pakten une keshtu e mendoj.

Nuk ka perse ti leshojne rruge Rusise nderkohe qe nuk po e kercenon askush. Ata interceptore po vendosen per te ruajtur paqen nga ndonje sulm i mundshem nga mjekrroshet ne Eurozone ne USA e Kanada

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ajo qe ti dhe ca te tjere nuk kuptojne eshte se :
> 
> *1.* Kur ke 2500 mbushje berthamore
> dhe
> *2.* Dhe kur je palle mjaftueshem per ti perdorur
> 
> NUK KE NEVOJE PER ASNJE ALEAT! Vrite pak mendjen ta kuptosh pse...


E kuptoj F-I por sic i shkruajta dhe Dariusit !

----------


## Hyllien

> Degjo Eurostar, Rusi nuk eshte lepurush qe ta marresh me shpulla. Mos harro qe kur e mori Putini, ishte nje vend i zhytur ne borxhe dhe me nje ekonomi te shkaterruar qe po ja zinte frymen krimi e mafia. Mesa mbaj mend, ne nje hark kohor prej 6-7 vjetesh, Rusia jo vetem eleminoi borxhin e saj te jashtem por dhe rigjeneroi ekonomike e brendeshme, kufizoi krimin masiv, ngriti nje klase pasanikesh (ska rendesi nese jane ish KGB apo ish pjestare te PKBS) te cilet shtrine investimet e tyre ne gjithe boten, ngriti nivelin e jeteses dhe po leviz me shpejtesi per te rifituar statusin hegjemonik qe ka patur gjate luftes se ftohte. Une personalisht kedo mund ta konsideroj bebush dhe te qesh po me Rusin nuk behet shaka.


Epo, kur financon terrorizmin Islamik dhe diktatorshipet e botës nuk ke si mos jesh beneficiar i luftrave të pafund Amerikane. Ky acarim i tyre lidhet më tepër me rraketën e DARPA-s që kushedi ckanë tjetër që nuk nxjerrin dhe kësaj të gjithë i druhen, se sa rraketave në Poloni. Këto lloj armësh strategjike e cojnë në një nivel të ri kuptimin e fjalës gjeopolitikë pasi Amerika mund ti nisi nga cdo cep i globit, përfshi dhe territori i vet dhe për më pak se një orë të gjëndet në bacen tënde.

Mbase do ishte mirë ti bihej terroristit të vërtetë të kësaj bote një herë e përgjithmonë sepse kjo lojë kukamcefti nuk ka më kuptim. Rusia po del haptas kundra sanksioneve në Iran, është direkt e angazhuar në cakordimin e Ballkanit, dhe në të njëjtën kohë kërkon të futet në NATO, jo partnership strategjik sic i ofrojnë këta, sepse do që të vjedhi teknologjinë ushtarake dhe të marri vesh se cfarë strategjirash luhen atje.

Megjithatë sic thotë dhe F-I sipër ai është pallë, dhe kjo ka rëndësi në këtë mes. Rusisë nuk i bëhet vonë të bjerë, por duhet patur parasysh se përsëri edhe në këtë pikë, rekordin e vetëm botëror për hedhjen e karameleve e mban Amerika, dhe sado i humbur të duket Obama, kur vjen puna për të rujt veten, do e hedhi i pari nëse nuk do ketë alternativë tjetër.

----------


## Darius

Aeroplanmbajtesja G.W.Bush raportohet se eshte parkuar ne brigjet e Sirise nderkohe qe ambasada amerikane ne Damask i drejtohet gjithe qytetareve te saj qe te lene menjehere vendin. Te njejten gje ka bere dhe qeveria turke e cila i eshte drejtuar qytetareve te saj qe kthehen nga pelegrinazhi te evitojne fluturimin nepermjet Sirise.

----------


## Uriel

> Ky eshte ftof ne tajare mer Darius 
> 
> Me iskander do ti bej balle US ?
> 
> Po mire ky i mencuri ka bere mend ti dali ballasi
> 
> USA
> 
> KANADA
> ...


Kanadaja, Japonia dhe Australia në përpjestim me numrin e popullatës dhe madhësisë si hapësirë gjeografike, janë të së njëjtit nivel me Luksenburgun apo simbolikisht me ushtrinë zviceriane me heshta të papës. Gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë ishte llogaritur që ushtria sovjetike ishte e aftë ta pushtonte Europën Perëndimore në më pak se një javë, nëse pas tyre nuk qëndronte ushtria amerikane. Fuqia ushtarake e Europës mori fund pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ndërsa përsa i takon mbushjeve bërthamore, sipas statistikave të 00', Rusia e kalon numrin prej 20500 - dyfishin e mbushjeve qe disponojnë amerikanët, ose 20 fishin e francezëve dhe britanikëve të marrë sëbashku. Ajo çfarë i karakterizon rusët në filozofi, të trashëguar qysh nga Bashkimi Sovjetik, është të qënurit një gjigand ushtarak por një xhuxh ekonomik, ku as politikat e Putinit nuk i shmangen dot vijës klasike të dështimit. Shembulli konkret: lufta e zgjatur e Afganistanit, që përfaqëson mësë miri pamundësinë e ekonomisë për të përballuar kostot e luftës së tejzgjatur, e cila çoi në shterim dhe kolapsin total ekonomik.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Kanadaja, Japonia dhe Australia në përpjestim me numrin e popullatës dhe madhësisë si hapësirë gjeografike, janë të së njëjtit nivel me Luksenburgun apo simbolikisht me ushtrinë zviceriane me heshta të papës.


Sa shakat e holla qe i ke

----------

